# Question about riser dampeners



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

I'd like to try adding riser dampers to my bow. I use limbsavers attached to the back of my limbs but would like to see if I can take even more vibration out. Do you guys have any recommendations or experience with them?

I see things like the Flex Doinker, LimbSaver FW1 Stabilizer Enhancer or the Fivics PX1500 Damper Upstabilizer online, all of them seem to be able to be screwed into the limb. I am not really sure they are all meant for this use though.

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

Sorry to bump this, just wondering if anybody may have some input or ideas.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

I read this from another post on AT some time ago. This guy puts little rubber rings/disks between the limb contact with the limb bolt. I've never tried it, but it makes sense, letting that bit of rubber absorb energy that would otherwise transfer to the riser


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

waxyjaywalker said:


> I read this from another post on AT some time ago. This guy puts little rubber rings/disks between the limb contact with the limb bolt. I've never tried it, but it makes sense, letting that bit of rubber absorb energy that would otherwise transfer to the riser


Well, a small mass of dampening material is unlikely to dissipate all that energy fast enough to be meaningful in any way. In any case, dampers should be used to reduce vibrations that are left over from carefully set and tuned equipment that seeks to reduce the onset of those vibrations in the first place. It doesn't really do anything too helpful. Most good shooters can do without these things.


----------



## waxyjaywalker (Apr 10, 2013)

Gotta agree with that, that's why I didn't bother trying it myself. It's amazing how much difference in vibration feedback you get with a few more/less twists in the string. Much cheaper than all the gizmos we're told to buy.


----------



## aavaaz (Jan 11, 2018)

Doinker 1" A-bomb with 2-3 oz weights both on top and bottom of the riser/ limbs ( whatever your equipment allows). Doinker uses certain elastomer with cancels out vibration wavelengths. There are other dampers that look like the a-bomb but it is not the same thing. Makes a huge difference in eliminating " residual" vibrations after your bow is finely tuned. I used to not believe in such gizmos. Then coach Mel opened my eyes. There is a reason why top Olympians use them. They just work. However, as theminoritydude said, rest of the equipment has to be well tuned to feel the difference.

A thin "cordovan leather bushing" (washer) installed between the limb and the limb bolt also make a massive difference in noise and vibration IF that area is the culprit. DO NOT install rubber or any other elastomer bushing there as rubber compresses and rebounds creating a spring effect. This creates rocking movement everytime the bow is shot and can cause brass dovetail damage (flares). Use cordovan leather from your old finger tab and make accurate leather gaskets from it using proper tool like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Anytime-Tool...1516395921&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=gasket+ttols

Only use cordovan leather as it is very tough and very resistant to moisture. It also does not compress. When you are amazed with he result, buy me a :darkbeer:


----------



## martinfuchs (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you very much for this tip. I'll get two A-bomb Doinkers and put some of my Doinker weights on and give it a try.


----------

